# OpenOffice HTML to PDF



## wachteldonk (25. September 2008)

Hallo,
angeblich kann man sehr gut mit OpenOffice html in dpdf umwandeln. Weis jemand wie das geht oder kennt ein Tutorial?

Ichhabe OpenOffice 2.4


----------



## Navy (25. September 2008)

Uhm... HTML im Writer öffnen und dann sollte der Button mit dem PDF-Symbol Dich Deinem Vorhaben schon näher bringen.


----------

